
Nature-Inspired Programming Recipes (2011) - dacm
http://cleveralgorithms.com/nature-inspired/index.html
======
jasonb05
Author, here. thanks for the interest guys!

If you like my style, I also have material on machine learning (the
statistical sort) over at
[http://machinelearningmastery.com/](http://machinelearningmastery.com/)

~~~
tbirdz
Hi Jason! I read your "Clever Algorithms" book a couple of years ago, and I
loved it. I never had a chance to thank you, but since you're here, thank you
so much for writing such a fun and interesting book. I just loved it, and I'd
recommend it to anyone interested in cool algorithms.

~~~
jasonb05
Thank you so much, you really made my day!

------
mathheaven
For people like me that are used to only reading the comments: You can read
the book online, code is in ruby, example: tabu search for the traveling
salesman problem.

I should suggest updating the code by using the python ecosystem: numpy,
pandas, scikit-learn and enhacing the value book with a little of ML

------
c3534l
Oh my god, it's just a massive list of cool algorithms. I have the biggest
nerd-boner.

------
bastih
This looks super interesting. Would love a print version, though.

~~~
tbirdz
[http://www.amazon.com/Clever-Algorithms-Nature-Inspired-
Prog...](http://www.amazon.com/Clever-Algorithms-Nature-Inspired-Programming-
Recipes/dp/1446785068)

